
23andMe has just 76 Koreans in its data set - smalera
http://qz.com/765879/23andme-has-a-race-problem-when-it-comes-to-ancestry-reports-for-non-whites/
======
gwern
"Asian-Americans have the highest household incomes of any ethnic group, and
they like to buy stuff. If you can’t get more than 76 Koreans to buy your
product, you are probably not very good at running a business."

To quote Yogi Berra, if people don't want to go to the ball game, how are you
going to stop them?

